# Hitbox Fix



## RegenSonne (29. Aug 2017)

Hallo ^^ ich habe versucht eine runde Hitbox zu machen.. tja fehlschlag xd

Kann mir wer bitte weiterhelfen? :C

distanzberechnung(kann falsch sein :{

```
private double distanceBetweenTwoPoints(Point point1, Point point2) {
  return (p1.x + p2.x)-(p1.y-p2.y);
 }
```

p1 + p2:

```
for (int j = 0; j < 25; j++) {
     p1 = new Point(ballx/2, bally/2);
     p2 = new Point(CreateGegner.gx[j]/2, CreateGegner.gy[j]);
    }
```

und die Abfrage:

```
for (int j = 0; j < 25; j++) {
        if (distanceBetweenTwoPoints(p1, p2)<=60) {
         col[i] = true;
        } else {
         col[i] = false;
        }
       }
```

LG


----------



## RegenSonne (29. Aug 2017)

Es ist ein Bild mit  100x100..


wollte ich noch erwähnen ^^

lg


----------



## Flown (29. Aug 2017)

Naja man sollte schon die richtige Distanzformel für zwei Kreise verwenden (HIER).


----------



## RegenSonne (29. Aug 2017)

xd k thx.. bin nich so gut in mathe :C


----------

